# Bevway- Breeder in PA



## princessre

Just wondering if anyone had experience with Beverly Quilliam of Bevway in PA? She's in the AMA and apparently had produced many champions. But apparently she doesn't show much any more. I always wondered if anyone here had a Bevway pup? She's super warm and nice!


----------



## allheart

I have actually heard of the name...and through word of mouth, have heard wonderful things about her. I heard she loves her babies, is very knowledgeable about Maltese, will spend hours on the phone with you, before, during and after you adopt from her.

When I was researching, several other breeders referred me to Bevway, and spoke very highly of her.

But I have never met her, or been to her home, or have no direct experience with her, but I did want to share what I did hear, and it was all positive.


----------



## CloudClan

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 2 2009, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737213


> Just wondering if anyone had experience with Beverly Quilliam of Bevway in PA? She's in the AMA and apparently had produced many champions. But apparently she doesn't show much any more. I always wondered if anyone here had a Bevway pup? She's super warm and nice![/B]


I don't know that she shows any more herself, but her pups are shown. I have the catalogue from the AMA specialty and her dogs are pictured in there handled by Luke and Dianne (famous for their top winning Shih Tzu). The look lovely in the pictures.


----------



## princessre

I was always very curious that no one here talks about her...She told me she offers a 2-year liver shunt / congential guarantee, which seemed longer than most. But I also heard only fabulous things about her from other breeders...


----------



## ilovemymaltese

I have heard of her name too. I think one our our SM members got a puppy from them. I think, if I remeber correctly, that "Reenie" got her Chloe Bijou from Beverly.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Never heard of her but wanted to let you know again how adorable Casanova is! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 2 2009, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737258


> Never heard of her but wanted to let you know again how adorable Casanova is! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Awwww..Casanova says thanks. :blush:


----------



## lovesophie

I have heard of her name, but don't know much about her. Sorry, I am of no help.  

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 2 2009, 07:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737236


> I have heard of her name too. I think one our our SM members got a puppy from them. I think, if I remeber correctly, that "Reenie" got her Chloe Bijou from Beverly.[/B]


I always thought Chloe was from Chrisman?


----------



## Moxie'smom

Chloe Bijou is a Chrisman.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Mar 3 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738231


> Chloe Bijou is a Chrisman.[/B]


Oh okayy b/c I searched Bevway in the search engine on SM and one of her post said that she was getting a puppy from Bevway. Maybe she changed her mind? LOL


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 2 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737284


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 2 2009, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737258





> Never heard of her but wanted to let you know again how adorable Casanova is! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Awwww..Casanova says thanks. :blush:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I joined this site 2 days ago to help my daughter as she is/was searching for a little girl Maltese - I see where your Casanova has the name Angel in front of it - did you get him from Bonnie Palmer? He is gorgeous (handsome) Thank you for your time Belle Parish oops I see where it does say Bonnie's angels so please disregard the question - would you mind telling me how old Casanova is? He is everything my daughter is looking for. Thank you!


----------



## Boobookit

*Hi All.....My Ralphie is from Beverly but I didn't get him directly from her as my Ralphie is my rescue. But I have heard many and only great things about her and her dogs and I can attest that my Ralphie is a beauty!!

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## jlhajmom

I had called Bevway when I was looking to find a puppy. She did not have any available at the time, but she did seem wonderful on the phone. Best of luck to you!


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 4 2009, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757031


> QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 2 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737284





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 2 2009, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737258





> Never heard of her but wanted to let you know again how adorable Casanova is! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Awwww..Casanova says thanks. :blush:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I joined this site 2 days ago to help my daughter as she is/was searching for a little girl Maltese - I see where your Casanova has the name Angel in front of it - did you get him from Bonnie Palmer? He is gorgeous (handsome) Thank you for your time Belle Parish oops I see where it does say Bonnie's angels so please disregard the question - would you mind telling me how old Casanova is? He is everything my daughter is looking for. Thank you!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks so much, Casanova is a Bonnie's Angel. He turned 8 months old on Apr. 2nd. Good luck with your daughter's search!


----------



## gaylemarcia

HI
I am very selective about using superlatives-but Beverly is the best breeder ever. I have 2 of her dogs for 13 years and they are the highlight of my life. Beverly breeds her dogs with her heart and has the highest sense of integrity and love!


----------



## Tina

CH Bevway Miss Liberty (F) is the number 9 Maltese in the US, right now. When it comes out again around June 15th, then we will see where she is then. She has been Specialling for a short time. Beautiful dogs.

Tina


----------



## ilovemymaltese

I know this thread is kind of old, but I'm just now seeing some pictures of Bevway malts and they are drop-dead-gorgeous! Look at their tiny faces! I wouldn't hesitate getting a puppy from her at all!

Check out the pictures: https://www.themaltesemagazine.com/ads.php?name=Baker4-5

https://www.themaltesemagazine.com/ads.php?name=Baker1

https://www.themaltesemagazine.com/ads.php?name=Baker2-3


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 8 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838103


> I know this thread is kind of old, but I'm just now seeing some pictures of Bevway malts and they are drop-dead-gorgeous! Look at their tiny faces! I wouldn't hesitate getting a puppy from her at all!
> 
> Check out the pictures: https://www.themaltesemagazine.com/ads.php?name=Baker4-5
> 
> https://www.themaltesemagazine.com/ads.php?name=Baker1
> 
> https://www.themaltesemagazine.com/ads.php?name=Baker2-3[/B]



Oh wow, beautiful dogs with pretty heads!! Thanks so much for posting! She is in PA, close to NY. So for all living in NY looking for a dog, it would be great to have another trustworthy breeder to goto. I always wondered about Beverly's dogs. She is super super sweet.


----------



## notori

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 2 2009, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737213


> Just wondering if anyone had experience with Beverly Quilliam of Bevway in PA? She's in the AMA and apparently had produced many champions. But apparently she doesn't show much any more. I always wondered if anyone here had a Bevway pup? She's super warm and nice![/B]


Bev and Wayne are wonderful people and are very caring about their Malt's.
Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Gorgeous Malts is right! I'm so glad you brought this post back up because I totally missed it the first time around. I don't know why we don't hear of her much either. I love the look of her babies.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

She sounds like a lovely person and from the pictures has lovely Malts. I always love hearing about the nice and trustworthy breeders that I don't know about. There are great show breeders that we as mostly pet people don't hear about enough. There are a few kennel names that are talked about here constantly, but I'd love to know more about those great breeders like Bev. So many don't have websites so it is hard to learn about them and what they have for many years, and still do, contribute to the breed.


----------



## 08chrissy08

Wow, she really does have some gorgeous babies.


----------



## EmmasMommy

I know this is an old thread but there was a Bevway bitch ( a beauty) in the Brooksville ( Inverness KC) Dog show Jan 16th. And I have to agree it was a pretty Malt.

I had my big mouth yakking and missed who won the Breed but my husband seemed to think it was the Bevway Bitch named Bevway Ells Bell (handled by a gentleman Luke Ehricht)

These Brooksville site shows run thru next weekend and Mimi will be in on the 23rd and 24th. Then I will pay attention to who wins. 
(Infodog didn't have yesterdays winner listed yet)


----------



## elly

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 17 2010, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874466


> I know this is an old thread but there was a Bevway bitch ( a beauty) in the Brooksville ( Inverness KC) Dog show Jan 16th. And I have to agree it was a pretty Malt.
> 
> I had my big mouth yakking and missed who won the Breed but my husband seemed to think it was the Bevway Bitch named Bevway Ells Bell (handled by a gentleman Luke Ehricht)
> 
> These Brooksville site shows run thru next weekend and Mimi will be in on the 23rd and 24th. Then I will pay attention to who wins.
> (Infodog didn't have yesterdays winner listed yet)[/B]


I think I know where I we be next weekend  and Reva :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (Elly @ Jan 17 2010, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874471


> QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 17 2010, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874466





> I know this is an old thread but there was a Bevway bitch ( a beauty) in the Brooksville ( Inverness KC) Dog show Jan 16th. And I have to agree it was a pretty Malt.
> 
> I had my big mouth yakking and missed who won the Breed but my husband seemed to think it was the Bevway Bitch named Bevway Ells Bell (handled by a gentleman Luke Ehricht)
> 
> These Brooksville site shows run thru next weekend and Mimi will be in on the 23rd and 24th. Then I will pay attention to who wins.
> (Infodog didn't have yesterdays winner listed yet)[/B]


I think I know where I we be next weekend  and Reva :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Take pictures please, I enjoyed looking at them so much!!


----------



## Tina

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 17 2010, 02:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874466


> I know this is an old thread but there was a Bevway bitch ( a beauty) in the Brooksville ( Inverness KC) Dog show Jan 16th. And I have to agree it was a pretty Malt.
> 
> I had my big mouth yakking and missed who won the Breed but my husband seemed to think it was the Bevway Bitch named Bevway Ells Bell (handled by a gentleman Luke Ehricht)
> 
> These Brooksville site shows run thru next weekend and Mimi will be in on the 23rd and 24th. Then I will pay attention to who wins.
> (Infodog didn't have yesterdays winner listed yet)[/B]


*1/W/OS* *8* *BEVWAY ELLS BELL*. TR 84566102. 07-12-08 *(2 Points)* By Ch Richelieu Sugar Smacks - Ch Bevway Gramercy Park. Owner: E Wayne Baker & Beverly Quilliam., West Chester, PA 193826915. Breeder: Owners. (Luke Ehricht, Agent). 

She won winner's bitch all 4 days.


----------



## halliegelb

I bought my dog Riley from Bevway Maltese 5 years ago. Beverly from Bevway maltese was a pleasure to deal with. My dog is in excellent health and has a wonderful temperament. I highly recommend Bevway maltese!


----------



## mjformica

*Bev's the best!*

I've known Beverly for almost 20 years, and have had 4 of her dogs, one of which -- Bevway's Champion Karmakazi -- was a champion, I still have 2, one of which -- Bevway's She Talks Too Much -- has herself birthed 2 other champions.

She is a delightful woman who has been breeding for more than 35 years. She keeps a low profile, but knows her Maltese back-to-front. She's thoughtful, fair, conscientious and is most concerned with making certain her pups have a good home, whether they are show dogs or companions.

Her bloodlines are strong, going back several generations, and her dogs are generally quite healthy and really just flat-out gorgeous. As someone mentioned, she's bred numerous champions.

If you are looking for a breeder with great lines and even more integrity, she's the one.


----------



## mjformica

Tina said:


> QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 17 2010, 02:14 PM)
> 
> *1/W/OS* *8* *BEVWAY ELLS BELL*. TR 84566102. 07-12-08 *(2 Points)* By Ch Richelieu Sugar Smacks - Ch Bevway Gramercy Park. Owner: E Wayne Baker & Beverly Quilliam., West Chester, PA 193826915. Breeder: Owners. (Luke Ehricht, Agent).
> 
> She won winner's bitch all 4 days.


Luke is still her handler, and Bev is waiting confirmation that *Grand Champion Quite A Dish*--who has been showing for all of about 6 months--is the #3 Maltese in the country.


----------



## becky2510

*Bev*

I got my puppy from Bev. He is absolutely amazing and so perfect. She is a fantastic breeder too and really loves her dogs. I would recommend her to anyone.


----------



## skhoury94

_I am looking to buy my first Maltese puppy, but I'm having the worst luck. But she seems very dependable. Does anyone have any contact information for her?_


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

skhoury94 said:


> _I am looking to buy my first Maltese puppy, but I'm having the worst luck. But she seems very dependable. Does anyone have any contact information for her?_


I'd rather not put her phone number up, but if you follow this link, and go to Pennsylvania, you'll find it!
American Maltese Association


----------



## zoesmommy

Hi, I'm new to this site but, when I noticed people were talking about Beverly and Wayne I had to comment. They are two of the best people I know. I first met them from my Aunt & Uncle. They had an amazing maltese named Casper whom I loved very much. Beverly then bred Casper and I got my amazing little Zoe. Then my Aunt and Uncle along with Beverly decided to breed Casper again because he sired beautiful pups. From that breeding I recieved my little mia moose (I called her mia mouse). Unfortunately mia is no longer with us. She was a great and beautiful maltese. Now Zoe is 14yrs old and I can not ever imagine life without her. Both dogs are forever in my heart as is Beverly. She will always be a friend as will Wayne and, I keep in contact. Beverly loves every one of her dogs past and present. She can even tell you all their names! Bev is honest and reliable. If you want a maltese give her a call.


----------



## dancin machine

I have had the pleasure of knowing Beverly for about 24 yrs. There is absolutely no one like her. She has been breeding Maltese for over 40 years and has over 60 champions to her credit. She is one of the most reputable breeders I know. She is always willing to share her knowledge with everyone. Her dogs are the love of her life and she had produced some of the finest maltese around. One could never go wrong purchasing a Bevway puppy. I have had the pleasure of owning 6 Bevway Maltese. Ch. Bevway Miss Liberty, mentioned in an older post on this blog is a bitch I obtained from Beverly at about 6 months old. She finished quickly with Luke. I also have a full litter sister to Ch. Bevway Ells Bells (mentioned above), Ch. Bevway Patchouli. Beverly's GCH. Bevway Quite A Dish (Dottie) is currently #3 Maltese. Beverly is wonderful lady with a huge heart and I am thankful to have her as a friend.


----------



## Ladysmom

Dancin Machine, do you have permission to use Bevway's pictures? I know your post is very positive, but the pictures on breeders' websites are copyrighted. We've had issues with breeders rightfully getting upset when their pictures are posted here without their permission.


----------



## dancin machine

Ladysmom, I appreciate your concern, but rest assured these are my dogs and these are my pictures. They were not taken from anyone's website. And yes Beverly knows I posted them. Just wanted to share the beautiful maltese that Beverly breeds.


----------



## CloudClan

Dancin' Machine are you also Jackie Gambone? It is nice to meet you and your lovely dogs. 

:Welcome 2:

I think SM would love to get to know you. Thanks for sharing these pictures with us.


----------



## Hatsumomo77

We are going to PA to visit Beverly and her malts on Dec 11th & 12th!!!!!!!! =D Beverly is really friendly and I can't wait to meet her!!


----------



## dancin machine

Yes Carina, that's me. Thank you for your kind words about the dogs. They are all special! And a special thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## MaryH

Hi Jackie and welcome to SM. Lovely pictures of lovely dogs! I have to agree with you and others who have posted recently about Beverly and Wayne. I've never met Beverly but have spoken with her by phone and she is such a nice person. Wayne is a great guy. I love meeting up with him at shows and our specialties ... he is genuine and fun and a great person to be around!


----------



## dancin machine

Hi Mary, one cannot forget Wayne! He is a blast. We've gone to many shows together and it's always an adventure. He's a great person and exceptional handler. Wish I could drag him out more!


----------



## kennethmgoldberg

I know Beverly Q. She is wonderful. Her puppies all come with love as she gives them only love and affection from birth till parting. The result is a pooch which is so spectacular that yourb maltese will appear magical.
I can not say enough good things about this lady.
If your lucky enough to get one of her maltese puppies, you wil have a maltese lifetime of joy.
Best to you.
Look no further. Contact Beverly if you know where or how.
Kenny Goldberg


----------



## kennethmgoldberg

PS. I think. Bevrly is at bevway in PA. Look up akc breeders. Find bevway and call for an appointment. She will always remember "Tigger Goldberg"


----------



## jsbrook

Bumping this up as this is one of the few breeders near me. Any newer feedback? I would be inclined to go with Stone Ridge/Tammy on the other side of the state if not. There are only 5 PA breeders that show up on the American Maltese Association webpage, and most of those don't have websites.


----------



## Chloe2021

Hi, I'm looking for a Maltese,Female. I lost my maltese(Chloe) on 01/04/21 she was 9yrs old, and I am so lost. I'm looking to for another little girl to love and spoil. I live here in Pa outside of Wilkes Barre in Larksville. Is there any breeders right now with some puppies?


----------

